# Brake upgrade



## silvertank (May 26, 2015)

Just thought id leave a review since the brakes on the cruze seemed marginal at best i decieded to replace them i upgraded to ebc yellow with slotted cryo rotors and i have to say the difference is drastic















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster (Feb 13, 2016)

Cool.
Good info for future brake needs.


----------



## jmsanti (Feb 4, 2015)

To me, blank rotors are adequate enough for street use. How's the brake dust of the yellow pads?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jmsanti said:


> To me, blank rotors are adequate enough for street use. How's the brake dust of the yellow pads?


They're more than adequate for track use, too.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

whats the EBC part # for pads and part # for cryo rotors


----------



## silvertank (May 26, 2015)

jmsanti said:


> To me, blank rotors are adequate enough for street use. How's the brake dust of the yellow pads?


Brake dust is more i wash the rims about every 2 weeks to keep up with the dust


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertank (May 26, 2015)

MP81 said:


> They're more than adequate for track use, too.


I dont use then for track but i do a lot of spirited driving and have had no issues


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertank (May 26, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> whats the EBC part # for pads and part # for cryo rotors


Cryo is 2666 R and L and ebc is DP42067R


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

